# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Liberalizimi i vizave

## liridoni703

Kur do te behet liberalizimi i vizave edhe per qytetaret e Kosove..

----------


## Erlebnisse

liridoni703, behuni shqipetare se per ne eshte vitin qe vjen. Ndersa per ju ehuuuuuu, ka kohe, se dje dolet ne jete lol

----------


## toni karlosi

> Kur do te behet liberalizimi i vizave edhe per qytetaret e Kosove..




kah viti 2050 ndoshta

----------


## toni karlosi

> liridoni703, behuni shqipetare se per ne eshte vitin qe vjen. Ndersa per ju ehuuuuuu, ka kohe, se dje dolet ne jete lol


Berllog ju e berllog na .

----------


## il_padrino

se kur do behet Liberalizimi i vizave nuk i dihet, por nje gje dihet e sigurte
se brenda 1 ore ka per te ikur te gjithe nga shqiperia dhe do mbetet saliu me edin vetem , se edhe Ilir kokeshtanga ka per te ikur

----------


## drague

> se kur do behet Liberalizimi i vizave nuk i dihet, por nje gje dihet e sigurte
> se brenda 1 ore ka per te ikur te gjithe nga shqiperia dhe do mbetet saliu me edin vetem , se edhe Ilir kokeshtanga ka per te ikur


plako paske nerru avatarin??

----------


## liridoni703

> kah viti 2050 ndoshta


Mos mbeteni te pa shpres bre se une besoj qe shume shpejte do te liberalizim te vizave edhe per kosove,dhe ket besoj ka fundi i vitit 2010 ..

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> se kur do behet Liberalizimi i vizave nuk i dihet, por nje gje dihet e sigurte
> se brenda 1 ore ka per te ikur te gjithe nga shqiperia dhe do mbetet saliu me edin vetem , se edhe Ilir kokeshtanga ka per te ikur


Hahahahaha shum fort koj.lol

----------

